
Putting Yourself in the Shoes of a Patent Examiner [pdf] - fern12
http://repository.jmls.edu/ripl/vol17/iss1/2/
======
metaphor
Any resident patent examiners care to comment on how the pre-2010 production
system was internally gamed? Current system?

USPTO looks to be openly recruiting patent examiners[1] from the following
engineering disciplines: electrical, computer, mechanical, biomedical,
industrial. Locations constrained to Alexandria, San Jose, and Denver...all
high cost-of-living cities. No listings for Dallas or Detroit.

Which brings up one pay scale[2] regardless of locality. Even if GS-0576-13 is
non-competitive promotion potential, compensation strikes me as busted,
especially for San Jose.

[1]
[https://www.usajobs.gov/Search/?hp=public&k=Patent%20Examine...](https://www.usajobs.gov/Search/?hp=public&k=Patent%20Examiner&p=1)

[2]
[https://apps.opm.gov/SpecialRates/2017/Table057601012017.asp...](https://apps.opm.gov/SpecialRates/2017/Table057601012017.aspx)

